# First time kitten owner here!



## Gloworm (Nov 19, 2010)

Good evening!

My name is Martha and I have had my kitten Gloworm for 3 weeks now, and he is nearly 4 months old. He is an exotic shorthair red tabby and is absolutely gorgeous. I cannot believe I haven't got myself a kitten before! I hope to learn lots about caring for him on the forums 

Martha x


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome, Martha!

Gloworm - love the name, need a picture now. :grin:


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

A red tabby exotic shorthair called Gloworm...we definitely need pictures!


----------



## Gloworm (Nov 19, 2010)

Hope the piccie works!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

OMGosh!!!

:luv


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Awww...he's soooo precious!


----------



## Gloworm (Nov 19, 2010)

Susan said:


> Awww...he's soooo precious!


I am besotted with him, he is the absolute double of his mummy too  When I went to pick him up there were a few older kittens in the room, I could have taken them all home they were all so lovely!

This is his mum


----------



## Meker (Nov 8, 2010)

Sweet Baby Jesus! He's so adorable!!!


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

Sooooo cute!!


----------



## love.my.cats (Jan 29, 2009)

Welcome to the forum. He is absolutely adorable!!


----------



## Ummm (Jul 16, 2010)

How cue!!!


----------



## swimkris (Jul 17, 2010)

He definitely ranks up there with the cutest kittens I have ever seen


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

He is pretty cute! I think its the sad eyes!


----------

